# Confused on what color he is.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a baby who's going to gray out.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What breed/color are the parents?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Need the answer to what Bubba asked.

I vote chestnut.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I'm thinking he may gray out as well


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Father is a tennessee walker/appaloosa red roan color. And mother is black and white tennessee walker/spotted. The pair throws really odd colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh and I meant mom is american saddlebred
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Oooh do you have any pics of their past foals? I bet they are beautiful


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

The mother is sired by Hy tone beau. But I don't know much about him but was told there was info on him. And that's all the pedigree stuff I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

atreyu917 said:


> Oooh do you have any pics of their past foals? I bet they are beautiful


I do actually, a solid white and a sorrel no pics of the more unique colored ones sadly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a bay to me.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

He's beautiful! Any chance he is a roan like his parent?


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

serafina said:


> He's beautiful! Any chance he is a roan like his parent?


I'm honestly not seeing it, the color on his top half is totally solid and just gradients down into while. i just didnt understand the whole white underside, dark top


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The light underside dark top is normal and typical foal coloring. Think baby camouflage.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In terms of roan or not, it's not something you can call until he is about a yearling. Roans can be born really solid looking, and then roan out in a shed or two.

But yes, he is bay at least. And not going to grey out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would also guess bay, maybe dark bay by the look of him. I look forward to seeing how he sheds out. He's certainly a cute little guy.


----------



## chnzsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I would also guess bay, maybe dark bay by the look of him. I look forward to seeing how he sheds out. He's certainly a cute little guy.



Yeah I would probably agree at this point  but I'm excited to see how it turns out with age! Just got excited as its a new color in my field 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> The light underside dark top is normal and typical foal coloring. Think baby camouflage.


Learned something today.
Thanks.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My Red Roan Mare's first born was by a blood bay TB and the colt/gelding was a dark bay. Her 2nd and 3rd born were full sisters by a Doc Bar/PlayGun sire who is a top cutting horse champion as well as is his dam, Silver Pistol. The second 2 born fillies both took months to figure out what color they wanted to be. I registered both of them as Red Roan, but then later found out they had taken on the greying out gene of their sire.


----------

